# UP Steam! Vote on destination.



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

In the Trains mag newsletter which arrived this morning is an annoucement that we can vote on where UP will send it's steam locos.
This is the link;

http://www.upexcursion.com/

Of course my vote went to Tucson! Been too long since the Sunset Div. had steam.

John


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya right do not for see it coming to GA. Why vote. Later RJD


----------

